# Anonimo @ Basel World 2013 - live photos of new collection



## korneevy (May 17, 2012)




----------



## TimeChaser (Aug 5, 2010)

Ummm yeah.......not good, just not good. Thanks for the live pics though!


----------



## torromoto (Apr 9, 2010)

Oeffffffffffffffff!!!!!!!!!!! That's no surprise unfortunately....


----------



## korneevy (May 17, 2012)

TimeChaser said:


> Ummm yeah.......not good, just not good. Thanks for the live pics though!


No worries. Somehow, out of all photos I've taken, Anonimo ones come out worst! may be their lighting or whatever...but compare to these:





Not to mention this:



and of course, not even close to this:


----------



## Akerue (Oct 30, 2009)

korneevy said:


> No worries. Somehow, out of all photos I've taken, Anonimo ones come out worst! may be their lighting or whatever...but compare to these:


Thanks for the pics Korneevy

I don't think lighting can fix crap design lol :-d


----------



## RICH61703 (Oct 3, 2009)

lets just all agree there is no more anonimo this forum is over


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

If possible, the new in-the-flesh models look even worse than the renderings, and it isn't just a problem with lighting--will have to stick with the "Original Anonimo" and not the new "Abominated Anonimo."


----------



## DDD3333 (Sep 11, 2011)

Korneevy - thanks a million for the pics. In the whole larger scheme of Baselworld, you managed to bring us the first set of live shots so major credit is due.

Soulless is the word that you (and another favourite blog I read) used and it is the word to sum all up succinctly.

Interesting you show the shots of the Jean Richard. I really like this watch and the direction JR are taking.

When the new Anonimo design renders were released, the renders were compared by some posters with Jean Richard in an unflattering manner. However, Jean Richard has learnt some lessons over the past two years. Though 12 months ago they released some interesting models, they appear to have scaled back to one basic model and as another blog posed, attempted to 'get it right' for both watch aficionados as well as the larger public. I believe they have succeeded with the Terrascope.

As you likely know, JR furnished most of the watch blogs with a Terrascope to try out for a few weeks. I really like the look of it - it has a perfect retro/contemporay feel to it. Without fail, all reviewed saying that the watch surpassed all expectations on every level- design, build quality, bracelet, value for money. They now appear to be building out from this base model.

Of course Jean Richard now belongs to the same group that owns Girard Perregaux which might go a long way to explaining how even after a recent few missteps, Jean Richard is now taking a very deliberate, measured approach with its future direction, whereas the new Anonimo seems clueless for now.


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks Korneevy.

No denying who that hour-hand was inspired by!


----------



## SBD (Mar 1, 2008)

I would like to thank our friend Korneevy for going to the trouble of bringing us these "in the flesh" shots of the new Anonimo. It's really nice to get this inside scoop from a fellow watch-lover.

Sigh. I kind of feel sorry for these new owners. I see a bunch of interesting concepts here -- the Anonimo "arrow" integrated into the hour and second hands, the relief details, the raised numerals -- but they are assembled and executed in such a haphazard manner that the result is just a mess.

There is no holistic vision in these pieces. They're just a collection of design features thrown in together. I honestly think they look like the work of an inexperienced design student. So many odd choices, weird proportions, rough and unpolished...a bunch of separate elements that add up to say what?

I look at these and it strikes me that someone(s) made a list features but lost sight of the main goal. It's sad, because I think there was some thought and effort behind this. But unfortunately, there was at least as much a lack of skill as well.

Before I move on, I'd like to take one last parting short at the horrid DLC version I see up there. Given the movement towards ceramic and composite pieces by the competition, DLC really screams "low-end" now more than ever. Oh well, movin' on.


----------



## Jebhut (Apr 12, 2010)

Great pics- thanks! I think I know what Anonimo's doing...they used to be called the poor man's Panerai - maybe now they're trying to be the poor man's Anonimo? (No more cool 'in house' cases, no more Italian craftsmanship, mass produced?, Chinese cases?...seriously though...truly surprised anyone here is still surprised) Every sign pointed to big troubles...they did everything possible wrong _except _make great undervalued watches! Kind of confirms how great artists = poor businessmen. These were truly works of art...CLOSE THE FORUM OUT OF RESPECT!! JMHO.


----------



## ChrisDeskDiver (Jul 21, 2009)

I am glad I still have an original Anonimo in my humble collection. Don't flame me but the new one's kinda look cheap like a Fossil.


----------



## sea0bass (Apr 14, 2010)

The new management is delusional if they think the new models will sell.


----------



## Chronostrader (Mar 4, 2013)

Absolutely horrible...I will never buy another if this is what they have to offer



korneevy said:


>


----------



## ABoen (Mar 29, 2009)

Argh!!! Why does it have to be so Bad!!


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

I know! 

Every time I look I get upset as well. I am hoping that the lack of time from the sale until Basel might have something to do with the hodgepodge we have here. That might be optimistic. I can't imagine they bought the company to make really, really, crappy looking dials for their new watches...

It's just so bazaar!


----------



## DDD3333 (Sep 11, 2011)

JayVeez...actually I think you underline something which is true.

This is a gigantic misstep for the new Anonimo and they have suffered negative feeback from many corners, not simply this community.

I have held back on submitting a couple of longer posts concerning both the takeover itself and then the future off the brand- I don't wish to regularly drown threads with weighty posts.

More importantly, I want to see whether this justifiable push-back against the new ownership's direction is going to receive any attention. Reportedly, they are not yet in production. If they are blessed with common sense, perhaps they might consider a timeout and look for better counsel and advice as regards the new Aninomo and the direction to take.


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

DDD3333 said:


> JayVeez...actually I think you underline something which is true.
> 
> This is a gigantic misstep for the new Anonimo and they have suffered negative feeback from many corners, not simply this community.
> 
> ...


I agree. I hope we are both right.

On top of the unfinished prototypes they are showing, and hideous dials, I would be amazed if they are that bad at managing thier online presence and business in general at the same time...


----------



## sea0bass (Apr 14, 2010)

The new owners need to take a serious look at the business models of Linde Werdelin, Bremont and other successful smaller independent manufacturers like VDB. They seem to be doing the exact opposite.


----------



## 11oss (Jul 16, 2007)

WTF? whats going on. 

looks like i've go some reading to do.


ok i see that they have been sold. I am gutted my favorite brand, something special seems to have been bought by some fashion watch emporium.

why change it all? Panerai made a success a bit of promotion would have been all it took some sponsorship perhaps. Nobody I know has ever heard of them but whenever they see my watches they love em.

at least the cases are still made in Italy but not impressed.


Not happy. not happy at all.


----------



## kroko (Sep 23, 2008)

White one is OK in my opinion, for a girl's mens watch


----------



## TK-421 (Mar 11, 2010)

the new hands are annoying. the logo on the hour hand is too much. many people did not like the 2nd generation branding, the logo with name and made in firenze. i thought that it was perfect. the watch needed the name and handcrafted in firenze worked well. now i see it is swiss made and no italian anymore.

i wish anonimo luck and hope it gets better designs.


----------



## 2wheelsmoker (Feb 2, 2010)

Used to be one of my favorite brands - unique cases, bold dials, lots of variety. I don't think I can stomach another purchase from their current line up. Goodbye old friend. I don't recognize you anymore.


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

The horror, the horror......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

